# seat arosa remote central locking



## mini1.3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Right the mk1 arosa i just bought has a clifford alarm on it in going to rip that out and was hoping to replace it with oem remote central locking etc in doing the flip key conversion 2 button remote and have vagcom to match it up but has anyone else done it ??


----------

